# Identifying Control Box



## kkwright (Jan 25, 2017)

Frankly, I feel a little silly posting this here but my searches, both here and on the internet have left me coming up empty.

Seems like a simple thing... identifying the manufacturer (Square D?) and part/model number for the control box shown in the photo.  For all I know, this photo came from someone here.

I initially thought this would be easy, but I've looked through catalogs, forums, eBay, etc, and haven't been able to pin this one down.  Perhaps I've just missed it somehow...

In any event, does anyone know who's box this is and what the part number may be?

I'd be grateful...


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.automationdirect.com/ad...Lighting/Enclosures/Pushbutton_Enclosures/PB4


----------



## chips&more (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome, Jim was right on. You can also go to eBay and search “pushbutton enclosure”. You find hundreds of them to choose from!...Dave


----------



## kkwright (Jan 26, 2017)

Well, there you have it, I was using the wrong search terms... "electrical box" and similar.  Clearly I didn't try "pushbutton enclosure".

Thanks folks, for the quick response!


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 26, 2017)

Make sure your buttons and the holes are the same size since there are at least 2 size buttons. Also, the larger size buttons don't match a standard conduit knock-out punch if you need an extra hole for a button.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 27, 2017)

the switches pictured need a 30mm (1-1/8") hole


----------



## kkwright (Feb 1, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the switches pictured need a 30mm (1-1/8") hole



Appreciate all the comments...


----------

